# sig sauer p225 question



## Allen Waters (Jan 31, 2008)

i have a sig model p225 or p6, i am wanting to put pacmyer grips on it. they no longer make these grips, but they do for the p226. question i have does anyone have any experience with the 226 grips fitting the p225. it looks to me like you could modify the 226 grips if the bolt holes line up. any help!!!!


----------



## 257 roberts (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got a 225 that I've had for many years,its one of the best handguns that I've ever owned( there used to be a company called J Scott that made nice grips for the 225.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out this SIG 210


----------



## hizzoner51 (Feb 2, 2008)

It should fit w/ minor modification.  The screw holes will line up w/o a problem.  Screw depth on the new grips may not be deep enough if you use the 225 screws.


----------



## Inatree (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree that the screw holes will line up but the p226 grips are longer and will stick past the pistols frame at the mag well.
Also consider that the p226 has a double stack magazine and the frame is thicker than the p225. I cant say for sure but I would bet p220  grips would be a better starting point.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2008)

Nill makes checkered wood 225 grips. May be hard to find, but they are out there. I have a set on my P225. (Which is a great, possibly one of the greatest CCW guns out there)


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 3, 2008)

Ganaturalist, thank gun is sweet!!! thanks for the advise guys, anybody else got any ideas?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 3, 2008)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> Ganaturalist, thank gun is sweet!!! thanks for the advise guys, anybody else got any ideas?



yeah...sell it to me and I'll worry bout it for ya!


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 3, 2008)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> Ganaturalist, thank gun is sweet!!! thanks for the advise guys, anybody else got any ideas?



That pic was taken at the IWA in Germany. It is the original Sig of the 200 series. Not many of the standard 210 is available in the US. Most Swiss/Germans shoot the Sig210 in matches, etc. It is the "1911" of Swiss handguns.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 4, 2008)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah...sell it to me and I'll worry bout it for ya!



you don't have a sig 220 or 226 where i could see how big a difference there is in the grip design do you?


----------



## Inatree (Feb 4, 2008)

I asked my internet Sig Guru and he said you should try P245 grips.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 4, 2008)

Inatree said:


> I asked my internet Sig Guru and he said you should try P245 grips.



ok, i will look into it.


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pachmayr made a Signature grip for the P225.
I'm pretty sure no other model Sig grip will work at all on the P225.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for all the input guys, i solved my delima by trading it for a p226


----------

